# Fernzugriff über Browser auf Rechner



## schlaubie (26. Juni 2004)

Hi Leutz,

bin gerade neu, hab zwar etwas hier schon nachgeschaut, aber noch nix gefunden.
Also was ich vor habe:

Ich möchte von einem X-Beliebigen Rechner mit Internetzugriff über den Browser auf meinen Rechner zugreifen (nicht steuern, nur auf Daten zugreifen!). Das dieses geht, weiss ich, da meine Arbeitskollegen das mit ihren Rechnern auch machen. Habe mir jetzt bei http://www.dyndns.org auch schon einen Acc erstellt. Dort habe ich auch eine "Dynamic DNS".
Ausserdem habe ich auf meinem System noch das Tool DynDNS-Updater laufen. Dieser meldet auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Bei DynDNS wird mir unter Dynamic DNS auch die IP des Routers unter "New IP Adress" und die meines Rechners unter "IP in Database/DNS" angezeigt. Sollte also alles richtig eingestellt sein.
Habe meinem Router auch angewiesen, den Port 21 an meine Rechner-IP weiter zu leiten. Port 21 ist ja der Port für FTP. So und wenn ich nun meinen Browser öffne und da dann ftp://meinname.homeip.net eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Auf diesen Ordner kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Vergewissern Sie sich, das der Dateiname richtig angegeben wurde, ..... "
Also kann er die Adresse nicht finden.

Dazu dann das nächste Probplem. Wenn ich diesen FTP-Zugang dann habe, muss ich da nen Kennwort einsetzten oder übernimmt der das vom Betriebssystem?

Fehlt mir noch irgendwas an Programmen? 

Cu
schlaubie


----------



## gothic ghost (26. Juni 2004)

Was du so schreibst läßt darauf schließen, daß du *keinen* 
FTP-Server auf deinem Rechner laufen hast, du aber FTP ansprichst !?
So funktioniert es nur *mit* FTP-Server.


----------



## schlaubie (26. Juni 2004)

Also ich glaub nicht, dass meine arbeitskollegen sowas haben. Aber selbst wenn, wie kann ich dann sowas einrichten? Muss ich dafür ne Partition frei machen? Oder gibs nen gutes Tuturial, wo die Einrichtung step by step erklärt wird? Also hin bis zum verbuinden mit dem netz? Muss ich dann noch irgendwo irgendwas einrichten lassen im Netz? Oder irgendwo was anmelden? 

cu
schlaubie


----------



## fluessig (26. Juni 2004)

Also ein FTP Server ist auch nur ein Stück Software. Man richtet einen Benutzer mit Passwort ein, gibt die Ordner an, auf die ein Zugriff von aussen erfolgen darf und drückt auf Play - darüber hinaus gibt's natürlich noch ein paar 100 weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die man sich bei Bedarf mal ansehen kann.

Wenn man schon über den Browser auf seinen Rechner will, dann gibts noch was ganz nettes. Mit der VNC Software kann man im Browser den Desktop des eigenen Rechners sehen und mit der Maus agieren, als würde man davor sitzen. Nur Dateien kann man so nicht auf den eigenen Rechner bringen (es sei denn man würde wieder im Browser den Browser des Rechners aufrufen, was dann irgendwann absurd wird )


----------



## gothic ghost (26. Juni 2004)

VNC gibt es hier. 
VPN gibt es hier 
Lese es dir durch, danach weißt du mehr.   
Für einen FTP-Server habe ich gerade keinen Link.
Eine Partition brauchst du dafür nicht, sind alles nur kleine Progs.

@ flüssig
Der Browser ist ein Viewer.


----------



## fluessig (26. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *
> @ flüssig
> Der Browser ist ein Viewer.  *


Ja aber es gibt auch Viewer, deren Funktionalität über die Darstellung des Desktops hinausgeht. Da kann man per Drag 'n' Drop Dateien zwischen den Systemen kopieren.


----------



## schlaubie (27. Juni 2004)

Ja das steuern des Rechners hab ich auch schon in Angriff genommen, hab mir den VNC schon runtergeladen. Hat denn jemand mal nen Link für das FTP-Tool? Also zum erstellen eines FTP-Servers?

cu
schlaubie


----------



## schlaubie (27. Juni 2004)

JUHU ES HAT GEKLAPPT! ICH BIN SOOOOOO MEGA GLÜCKLICH!


Hab mir diesen FTP Server drauf geladen: http://www.michael-roth-software.de/tonline/download.html  Und den VNC-Client und jetzt kann ich von meinem Laptop aus meinen Rechner verwalten! Nur geil FREU! 


Und jetzt mal schauen, was ich noch so machen kann. Also im ganzen hat die einrichtung ohne Pausen ca 2std gedauert, mit software suche und so. 

Nur zu empfehlen

cu
schlaubie


----------

